# Suche PC Games Testbericht &quot;Sega Worldwide Soccer PC&quot; in Ausgabe 09/97



## billy336 (13. März 2014)

Vielleicht besitzt einer der Sammler hier noch die *Ausgabe 09/97 *und wäre so lieb mir den Testbericht von dem alten Fussball-Klassiker "*Sega Worldwide Soccer PC*" anzuscannen, abzufotografieren *oder* mir sonst irgendwie zukommen zu lassen. 

mfg billy


----------

